# Other artists up there with T Bergersen/2 steps from Hell



## Digivolt (Sep 16, 2020)

As the title I'm looking for other artists in the same vein as 2sfh/TB to expand my listening experience for my daily run


----------



## Snarf (Sep 16, 2020)

No one, really, and I've searched far and wide!

Thomas is more or less the king of the melodic 'epic' genre, with a very large (& easily accessible!) creative output of consistent high quality -both in terms of musicality and production value.

Since that is not a very helpful answer, here are some other artist that (imo) are/can be pretty close:

Media composers:
- Hans Zimmer
- John Powell
- James Newton Howard
- Harry Gregson-Williams
& other Remote Control composers
- Gareth Coker
- Christopher Tin (e.g. Sogno di Volare)


Melodic epic production music & sample library demo composers:
- Ivan Torrent
- Marcus Warner
- Blakus (e.g. Exile of the Mountain Queen, A Tall Tale))
- Troels Folmann (8dio demo's)
- Colin O'Malley (8dio demo's)
- Jasper Blunk
- Michal Cielecki
- Bianca Ban
- Daniel Beijbom
- Fran Soto (Aeorien)
- Dirk Ehlert (Elements album)
- Phil Lober
- Henri Vartio (e.g. Crossing the Azure)
- Jean-Gabriel Raynaud
- Benny Oschmann
- Bill Brown
- Denny Schneidemesser (e.g. Dreams of Flight)
- Will Bedford
- Piotr Musial


Definitely not an exhaustive list and not in any particular order, just as they came to mind. Some are closer than others, some will not be on spotify, some have a starting point suggestion, etc. Another good place to look would be video game music, since it's not as strictly subservient to the picture as film music.

I specifically left out trailer houses like Audiomachine, Really Slow Motion, Immediate etc., but if the trailer aspect does it for you they're worth checking out of course.


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 16, 2020)

Snarf said:


> Definitly not an exhaustive list and not in any particular order, just as they came to mind



It's enough to get me going, so thanks for the list!


----------



## Scalms (Sep 16, 2020)

Check out Audiomachine (composers Paul Dinletir and Kevin Rix)


----------



## Akarin (Sep 16, 2020)

Scalms said:


> Check out Audiomachine (composers Paul Dinletir and Kevin Rix)



Definitely. And Harry Lightfoot for the album "La Belle Epoque".


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 16, 2020)

Mark Petrie as well


----------



## Digivolt (Sep 18, 2020)

Cheers folks I'll be sure to check them all out


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 18, 2020)

Snarf said:


> No one, really, and I've searched far and wide!
> 
> Thomas is more or less the king of the melodic 'epic' genre


Oh yeees! (fanboy moment)


----------



## szczaw (Sep 18, 2020)

Epic Music VN


Epic Music VN - Listen To Become A Legend Epic Music Community where you can find the best of Epic music in many genres: Action, Battle, Adventure, Emotional...




www.youtube.com


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 18, 2020)

Scalms said:


> Check out Audiomachine (composers Paul Dinletir and Kevin Rix)


Audiomachine 100%. As far as trailer libraries are concerned 2SFH are considered a bit on the outdated side. Audiomachine is the label every other trailer label's nipping at the heals of, and have been for a number of years now... (That isn't to say anything about bad 2SFH's/TB's music...) It's just that the trailer world moves quicker than it did 5/6 years ago and has developed lots of little genre niches between now and then.

That said if you like the 'epic' sound AM have plenty of that as well... While they don't have a ton of albums for sale most of the albums available for purchase are in the epic genre. You can also listen to them via a music search on their site, and have a broader range of albums on YT.

Some playlists:

2020 New Releases:



Albums & Singles (Curated, not comprehensive):








Audiomachine


Audiomachine is a boutique music production house, specializing in original music and sound design for film, television and video game advertising campaigns.




www.youtube.com





Albums for purchase:








Audiomachine on Apple Music


Listen to music by Audiomachine on Apple Music. Find top songs and albums by Audiomachine including Guardians At the Gate, So Say We All and more.




itunes.apple.com













Music Search







audiomachine.com


----------

